# don't have / haven't got



## lisabailarina

Hi friends,
Me gustaría saber  en que casos se usa cada uno o si da lo mismo. Por ejemplo, ¿que sería correcto decir?
I don't have a dog o I haven't got a dog.
Gracias


----------



## TonyB

Hola Lisa:

I don't have a dog o I haven't got a dog. They are both the same. Lo mismo.


----------



## lisabailarina

Gracias por la aclaración.


----------



## Ynez

lisabailarina, en los únicos casos en que tienes que utilizar "have" como verbo normal y no puedes usar "have got" es para frases hechas que no están relacionadas con "tener" (posesión) o "tener que". Son frases del estilo de:

I am having a sandwich.
I am having a shower.

Quizás a los nativos se les ocurran más ejemplos.

P.D: Me he estado fijando en ti, y es increíble que tengas solo 15 años


----------



## Jazztronik

TonyB said:


> Hola Lisa:
> 
> I don't have a dog o I haven't got a dog. They are both the same. Lo mismo.




Just a thing. Both mean the same alright but, is it true that the 1st form is more usual in the US and the 2nd one in the UK?

Other examples:
Do you have a dog? No, I don't have any dog (more american)
Have you got a dog? No, I haven't got any dog (more british)


----------



## HistofEng

Jazztronik said:


> Just a thing. Both mean the same alright but, is it true that the 1st form is more usual in the US and the 2nd one in the UK?
> 
> Other examples:
> Do you have a dog? No, I don't have any dog (more american)
> Have you got a dog? No, I haven't got any dog (more british)


 
Sí, diría yo!


----------



## motley

Jazztronik said:


> Just a thing. Both mean the same alright but, is it true that the 1st form is more usual in the US and the 2nd one in the UK?
> 
> Other examples:
> Do you have a dog? No, I don't have any dog (more american)
> Have you got a dog? No, I haven't got any dog (more british)


I don't have *a *dog.
I haven't got *a *dog. would both be said by an American


----------



## HistofEng

(tener)
*I have a dog -- I have got a car* (a mi sueña extraña, "I've got a car" con la contracción es mucho mas idiomática, pienso)

*I don't have a dog -- I haven't got a car* (lo mismo)

(tener que)
*I have to wash the dog - I have got to wash the dog* (ambos son buenos, aunque oiga la primera más que la segunda. Pero diría que lo más común en situaciones informales es "I gotta wash the dog" por lo menos en los EEUU) 

*I don't have to wash the dog -- I haven't got to wash the dog* (la segunda sueño muy extraña y creo que nunca lo he oido.)


----------



## HistofEng

Sin embargo, ten cuidado porque hay una otra forma de "got" que encontramos con frecuencia. (para que el tema sea mas confuso).

Seguramente lo has visto:

"To get" que quiere decir "to come into posession" (obtener)

Creo que en Gran Bretañ la conjugación es:

I get
I got
I have got

pero en los Estados Unidos, sé que es

I get
I got 
I have got*ten*

-------------------------------------------------

Pues en Gran Bretaña:

Tengo un carro -- 'I have a car' o 'I've got a car'
He obtenido un carro -- tambien es 'I've got a car'

pero en los EEUU:

Tengo un carro -- 'I have a car' o 'I've got a car'
He obtenido un carro -- siempre "I've got*ten *a car'


----------



## nightlone

Sí, en inglés británico "got" también es el participio de "get", un verbo que tiene muchos significados.

Por ejemplo, "I've got it now" puede significar "Ahora lo tengo", "Ya lo entiendo", "Ahora lo he cogido/obtenido, etc".

En cuanto a las dos frases originales, también hay otra manera de decir lo mismo: "I've not got a dog".


----------



## Forum Guy

"Don't have" es la forma correcta.  "Haven't got" es un empleo incorrecto de "have" y "got".


----------



## nightlone

Forum Guy said:


> "Don't have" es la forma correcta.  "Haven't got" es un empleo incorrecto de "have" y "got".


No sé si es así en Estados Unidos (aunque según _motley_, no), pero por aquí "Haven't got" es totalmente correcto.


----------



## HistofEng

nightlone said:


> No sé si es así en Estados Unidos (aunque según _motley_, no), pero por aquí "Haven't got" es totalmente correcto.


 
Creo que es correcto en los Estados Unidos también. Aunque no lo sea en los libros de gramática inglesa, siempre oigo estas frases por todo el mundo (también muchos diferentes tipos de personas).


----------



## Forero

La diferencia que veo yo es:

I don't have a dog. = No tengo un perro.
I haven't got a dog. = No tengo perro.
I don't have any dog. = No tengo ningún perro.
I haven't got any dog. = No tengo perro ninguno.

I haven't gotten a dog. = No he obtenido un perro.
I haven't gotten any dog. = No he obtenido ningún perro.

Es decir que "haven't got" es más absoluto que "don't have".  Lo más común es "I don't have a dog."


----------



## abraxas21

Interesante la diferenciación entre el "got" y el "gotten" y como se aplica en los Estados Unidos y en Inglaterra... 

En todo caso, no es mas correcto decir "I have a car" en lugar de "I have got a car" cuando se trata de traducir "Tengo un auto"? Siempre pensé que el uso del "got" en oraciones como ésa era sólo una informalidad.

Por otro lado, otro aspecto del "got" que me ha confundido es su uso en oraciones del tipo "he has got a car" pero aparentemente (por lo que entiendo) su uso en ese caso es puramente coloquial y no debería ocuparse en instancias más formales y serias.


----------



## Forero

El uso de contracciones nos dice que el contexto no es de lo más formal.  Al nivel muy formal, diríamos "I do not have a dog."

Las frases que he dado, con contracciones, no son muy formales, ni tampoco son puramente coloquiales.

Sí hay formas con "got" que son de uso informal solamente o de bajo nivel:  "He got rhythm" por "He's got rhythm".  "He has rhythm" es lo más formal, pero "He's got rhythm" dice un poco más, que su ritmo sí lo tiene asido (más o menos).

"I don't got money" se dice, pero el uso de "got" por "have" es de bajo nivel.  Mucho mejor es "I haven't got money."

También está bien dicho "I've got to go to bed now", en que "I've got to" equivale a "tengo que".

Pero una cosa que nunca se oye en inglés nativo, ni de bajo nivel, es "got" o "have got" por "have" con participio de un verbo intransitivo: *"I (have) got stayed up too long."

Otra cosa es "get" en todas sus formas (incluso "got") para voz pasiva: "I got bit (fui picado/me picaron) when I walked into a swarm of mosquitos."  Se usa en contraste a "I was bitten" ("estaba/estuve/fui picado"), y está bien en todos los niveles de hablar.


----------



## NatashaP

_What a cute face she has!
What a cute face she has got!_

Prefiero la primera oración. ¿Estoy en lo cierto?

_She has an impeccable command of Danish.
She has got an impeccable command of Danish._

En este caso me inclino por la segunda opción. ¿Comparten ustedes mi parecer?


----------



## Forero

NatashaP said:


> _What a cute face she has!
> What a cute face she has got!_
> 
> Prefiero la primera oración. ¿Estoy en lo cierto?
> 
> _She has an impeccable command of Danish.
> She has got an impeccable command of Danish._
> 
> En este caso me inclino por la segunda opción. ¿Comparten ustedes mi parecer?


Para mí la última es más absoluta, como he describido con "haven't got a dog", pero dice esencialmente lo mismo que la penúltima.

Lo de "she has got", en la segunda frase, me suena así como "ha conseguido." Al cabo de la frase, "has not got" se dice como "(todavía) no tiene", pero "has got" al fin me queda raro.


----------



## NatashaP

Forero said:


> Para mí la última es más absoluta, como he describido con "haven't got a dog", pero dice esencialmente lo mismo que la penúltima.
> 
> Lo de "she has got", en la segunda frase, me suena así como "ha conseguido." Al cabo de la frase, "has not got" se dice como "(todavía) no tiene", pero "has got" al fin me queda raro.


 
Gracias por su respuesta. He rescatado un post del año 2007. Me satisface comprobar que usted sigue ofreciendo asesoramiento después de tanto tiempo.


----------



## fedef

Sería como decir para un americano: 

No tengo auto. I don't have a car.
No poseo un auto. I haven't got a car.

Así lo entiendo yo.


----------



## Istriano

I don't use_* have got *_at all, and no American has ever complained. 
Keep it as simple as possible. 

I have a car/problem.
I don't have a car/problem.
Do I have a car/problem?

I have to go.

[In informal speech I might say:_ I gotta go_, but if I were to write it,
I would use:_ I have to go_ (neutral) or_ I must go_ (formal)].


----------



## Forero

fedef said:


> Sería como decir para un americano:
> 
> No tengo auto. I don't have a car.
> No poseo un auto. I haven't got a car.
> 
> Así lo entiendo yo.


No poseo un auto. = I don't own a car.

"I haven't got a car" no es lo mismo. "Haven't got", cuando no signifique "no he obtenido", es más cerca a "don't have" que a "don't own".


----------



## 0_Christine_0

Hola a todos,

me he encontrado un ejercicio en el que deo dejar de lado aquellas expresiones más formales. Bueno, conozco las expresiones don't have y haven't go para expresar posesión, pero realmente no veo la diferencia entre ellas o si una es más formal o no.

Pregunto en general pero aquí está la frase concreta: I haven't got / don't have a very big suitcase.

Gracias.


----------



## blasita

Hola.

'Have/n't got' se usa mucho más _en inglés británico_ (si es que no han cambiado las cosas ...), y sí, es menos formal que 'have/don't have'.

Saludos.


----------



## sweet pea

Hola! Quisiera saber cuál es la forma correcta: Haven´t got or don´t have.

Gracias!


----------



## Chris K

Depende del contexto y del país. A veces son iguales: _I haven't got a clue / I don't have a clue._ Pero en AE no se diría, por ejemplo, "I haven't got to go to bed yet": sería siempre "I don't have to go to bed yet."


----------



## Cenzontle

Both are good, to my ear.  With their "-n't", I assume you're talking about spoken language.
In (formal) writing I'd choose "do not have".


----------



## vmag

I'd use _haven't _when you add a _got_ and *don't have* when you don't add the got.

In spanish terms, haven't got => no tengo / don't have => no he.

My 2 cents.


----------



## Forero

vmag said:


> I'd use _haven't _when you add a _got_ and *don't have* when you don't add the got.
> 
> In spanish terms, haven't got => no tengo / don't have => no he.
> 
> My 2 cents.


_Don't have_ nunca equivale a "no he".


----------



## chamyto

vmag said:


> I'd use _haven't _when you add a _got_ and *don't have* when you don't add the got.
> 
> In spanish terms, haven't got => no tengo / don't have => no he.
> 
> My 2 cents.



En todo caso no sé si te refieres a  _Nor/neither does he_. ¿Puedes traducir a español a qué te refieres con "no he" ? Suena horrible en inglés, por cierto.


----------

